# Price for case of beer and bottle of gin!



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Could someone please let me know the 2013 rates for a case of beer and a bottle of Tanqueray gin? Either taxfree or liquor shops - Dubai of course.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Calisthenia said:


> Could someone please let me know the 2013 rates for a case of beer and a bottle of Tanqueray gin? Either taxfree or liquor shops - Dubai of course.


Beer, anywhere between 120aed and 225aed per case. Add 30% tax. African and Eastern have some prices on their site too (google it). 

No idea about gin, I am not a gin drinker 


ps: Drive to Umm al Quwain Baracuda, and save 50% on the price, and they have a huge selection. Since I love beer a little to much, the drive is well worth it


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Budw said:


> Beer, anywhere between 120aed and 225aed per case. Add 30% tax. African and Eastern have some prices on their site too (google it).
> 
> No idea about gin, I am not a gin drinker
> 
> ...


Plus I've read that is good if you hide them well while passsing Sharjah.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Calisthenia said:


> Could someone please let me know the 2013 rates for a case of beer and a bottle of Tanqueray gin? Either taxfree or liquor shops - Dubai of course.


About 100dhs for Tanqueray


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Budw said:


> Beer, anywhere between 120aed and 225aed per case. Add 30% tax. African and Eastern have some prices on their site too (google it).


So about 300 AED including tax for the most expensive ones then? Thanks - just buying back for some outstanding alco debt before I leave for good.  



saraswat said:


> Centaurus International - Enjoy with Drinks


Thanks! But are these prices before or after tax?



blazeaway said:


> About 100dhs for Tanqueray


Thanks


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

gronk said:


> Plus I've read that is good if you hide them well while passsing Sharjah.


I hear many dodgy stories about passing Sharjah, but I have never actually met a person that had a problem him/her self. I have been for many years transporting for own consumption in the boot of my car, and never ever faced any issue, or had any close call. My take is that there is really no issue.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Calisthenia said:


> Thanks! But are these prices before or after tax?
> 
> Thanks


No taxes ... what is listed is what you pay ...

About the Sharjah bit, if anyone wants to be careful just take 611 rather than 311 ...


----------



## JumirahJack (Sep 4, 2013)

With Centaurus you require an invite to start ordering alcohol though.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

JumirahJack said:


> With Centaurus you require an invite to start ordering alcohol though.


Nope - just tell then you read about it here. They don't care. 
It's not an exclusive club, just a grog delivery service.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

saraswat said:


> No taxes ... what is listed is what you pay ...
> 
> About the Sharjah bit, if anyone wants to be careful just take 611 rather than 311 ...


What he said, 611 is much safer.

You do run the risk of UAQ police themselves sometimes stopping people, but they do it rarely and only to be able to say they enforce this stuff.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> What he said, 611 is much safer.
> 
> You do run the risk of UAQ police themselves sometimes stopping people, but they do it rarely and only to be able to say they enforce this stuff.


Yep - much safer and much faster too - there's hardly any traffic and the extra distance/time is easily made up by not avoiding the kamizakes on 311 (Whatever that is called today  )


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Yep - much safer and much faster too - there's hardly any traffic and the extra distance/time is easily made up by not avoiding the kamizakes on 311 (Whatever that is called today  )


Yeah, you can cane it down that road uber-fast. 

It's total extremes, it's mostly empty and 311 is wall-to-wall (or lane-to-lane) [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

So is there actually any of you or anyone you personally know, who had a problem bringing alcohol from Barracuda to Dubai?

Another question, does MMI or A&E ask a license or they sell to anyone, it is the buyer's responsibility to have a license? My workmate said they only ask ID. 

I have been buying only from Duty Free since I travel often enough, but stuck in Dubai for 2 months, so I might need a visit to one of those shops.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> So is there actually any of you or anyone you personally know, who had a problem bringing alcohol from Barracuda to Dubai?
> 
> Another question, does MMI or A&E ask a license or they sell to anyone, it is the buyer's responsibility to have a license? My workmate said they only ask ID.
> 
> I have been buying only from Duty Free since I travel often enough, but stuck in Dubai for 2 months, so I might need a visit to one of those shops.


MMI & A&E ask for license.

which reminds me - renewal way overdue!


----------

